# Chicken Poop Problem!



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just venting...I hate having to step over piles of chicken poop on my front porch! I only have 5 chickens, but they poop like there are 50 of them! So embarrasing when I don't get to cleaning it and company stops by!!! I want to let them roam out in the yard during the day, and I know my chickens have to do "their business", but my front yard is over an acre and they choose to poop on my porch! Maybe time to move them to the backyard!!! hehehe:help:


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

LOL. I think that is a common problem with free rangers. You'll ave an easier time warniong your company than changing their habits


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

:soap:Too funny...I have asked them nicely to poop somewhere else (hehe), but they won't listen. I guess my visitors will just have to be careful where they step!!!


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

> Just venting...


No pun intended  of course!!

I agree, there's not much to be done but blockade them from the porch entirely.

You could paint a cute little sign that says something like BEWARE of the Chicken Poo to give your guests an opportunity to LAUGH and watch their step. Laughing prevents contempt for poopy steps, always!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

hmm, my chickens tend to want to 'come' to me when they are out and about-- so I make sure they DON'T see me enter and exit the 'house.' I don't know how many times I have driven up the drive, to find the flock running towards my truck-- at least they stay away from the road, and seldom even cross the drive-- so they are staying away from the new cabin. Boy, if BigBrother finds Chicken poop on his new porch, UI will have a LOT of suddenly dead birds!!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Get geese and you will miss your chickens.

I wonder if you couldn't set up some kind of roost beside the stem for them to rest on during the daytime.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you ever thrown them food from the porch?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I only feed them down by the coop...they just wander everywhere! I like the "Beware" sign!!! hahaha


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Sometimes you can break them of hanging out where you don't want them by scaring them away repeatedly. And I'm talking *scare*, as in bursting out of the door screaming at the top of your lungs and waving a broom or some such about wildly .


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I think they do it on purpose. My chickens and turkeys have 20 acres to roam on, and they still fly over the fence into the yard and onto concrete to relieve themselves. Fly back over to eat and drink.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

We just fenced in the porch and put up a gate...... 'twas easier all around.... :viking:


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Cliff I've BTDT. I've tried the broom and scare tactics and it just doesn't work for the one breed especially that like to come around the house.... they're just a bunch of hoodlums always hanging around and causing s**t...lol Most of them have enough in the rest of the yard to keep them occupied and happy.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Sometimes you can break them of hanging out where you don't want them by scaring them away repeatedly. And I'm talking *scare*, as in bursting out of the door screaming at the top of your lungs and waving a broom or some such about wildly .


Hahaha!!! Thanks, Cliff! I just tried the screaming, waving idea and they have not been back up since....hope it works. Maybe I will have to keep doing it until they get the idea. My neighbors must think I am crazy!!!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I've done the same.....come bursting out the porch door with broomstick in hand...scared them a few times, and now they don't come up on the porch.

If I see them getting close, I come out onto the porch and that is enuf to turn them around and run towards the pasture.


----------

